# Australian Homebrewer Association



## Airgead (16/3/06)

Folks

I was reading the thread about the big brew day which is organised by the American Brewers Association and this got me thinking about the Australian homebrew scene and whether an organisation like the ABA exists here. I have had a look and although I have found a few passing references to an Australian Amateur Brewers Association I can't find any details and their website appears to be defunct. Someone must organise the national competition so there must be *some* sort of national organisation, formal or informal.

So, is there an organisation that operates Australia wide and provides the sort of advocacy for homebreweing that the ABA does? And if not should there be? If so why haven't I heard of it?. Do we need/want some sort of association that can represent homebrewers at the national level. I know the ABA does a lot of political lobying which we don't need so mush here as we aren't such a bunch of raving puritans here and we aren't likely to be legislated out of existance but they do provide a number of benefits to their members and seem to do a good job in educating the wider public about home/micro brewed beer. 

Is the scene here big enough to support a formal national association? Without the constant threat of puritans shutting us down do we care enough to keep one running? Has it been tried before? Is there one now? Am I just raving in an insane manner?

Any thoughts?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/3/06)

The AABA is a loose knit group of brewers from around Australia who correspond via email and telephone to organise one of the National Brewing Comps. Most of these people are also involved in the State competitions and there are usually 2 delegates from each state or territory that liase and try to keep the national comp running.
So in answer to your questions
Yes there is a national organisation, as such.
No, it is not like the American Homebrewers Ass.
And There are two national comps run in Australia, one that requires you to qualify for entry by securing a placing in the State competition and this is the one run by the AABA.
And the other is an very well run competition open to all brewers with no qualifying requirements and is called the Australian National Amatuer Wine and Beer Show or ANAWBS. And I believe it is the longest running brewing competition in Australia.

Cheers
Andrew

EDIT: Wee Stu, a member on this Forum is a good place to start for information regarding the ANAWBS, or look here ANAWBS


----------



## Steve (16/3/06)

...and there was me thinking he was raving in an insane manner  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Airgead (17/3/06)

Steve said:


> ...and there was me thinking he was raving in an insane manner
> Cheers
> Steve
> [post="114679"][/post]​



I do that a lot... especialy after a few :chug: 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Hopsta (17/3/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> EDIT: Wee Stu, a member on this Forum is a good place to start for information regarding the ANAWBS, or look here ANAWBS
> [post="114677"][/post]​



Now i know what ANAWBS is, very helpful link thanks Andrew infact i think i might enter i havent entered any comps yet, should be fun and get some feedback aswell.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (17/3/06)

If anyone is going to start this I'll happily chair any meetings and be acting CEO.


----------



## wee stu (17/3/06)

Hopsta said:


> AndrewQLD said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Wee Stu, a member on this Forum is a good place to start for information regarding the ANAWBS, or look here ANAWBS
> ...



look forward to receiving your entries hopsta. there will be lots more information posted about ANAWBS as we get closer to this year's competition.


----------



## mudsta (17/3/06)

Do any of you guys know when the SABSOSA site will be updated?

Im a regular to the ANAWBS but am keen to have a crack at the SABOSA. The site still hasnt been updated.... :angry: 

Cheers,

Mudsta :beerbang:


----------

